# Looking for Yarn Twister



## Phyllis Wright

Does anyone use a Yarn Twister? I've heard of one by Kriskrafter, does anyone know if it really twists the yarn so that you can knit a tweedy effect? I have LOTS of cone yarns which I am now hand knitting and think one of these would help. Any info would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## avril

Hi, if you cannot find a yarn twister. You could try placing one cone in a cardboard box and threading the yarn through a hole in the top and then placing another box on top (without a bottom) and placing a cone in that box and threading the yarn from the box below up through the middle of that cone and through a hole in the box. You can carry on like this and it will twist as many ends as you wish.


----------



## avril

You can of course also use ball of wool.


----------



## lottyman

Hi 
Yarn twister available on E bay 3days to go £10 at the moment
I,m not sure if hand operated yarn twisters are still available they look similar to a yarn winder but with an extra geared section on the top. Try putting yarn twister up on GOOGLE IMAGES that way you will find if they are still made


----------



## cckittenknits

Hi , I am a machine knitter with lots of cones of yarn and I tried everything to get a tweed look with twisted yarns. I finally found the Daruma Yarn twister. I posted a picture and I made a hat with the yarn that was twisted by it. I found it at Custom Knits & Mfg. I paid 58 dollars for it and 7.70 shipping in 2008. The web site is www.customknitsmfg.com or net . I also have a phone number and fax number if you want it. Hope this helps.
Carol
cckittenknits


----------



## Elis

I have a " Daruma Home Twister" a japanese product, which I've had for many years but little used. It does quite an efficient job, but except with the thinnest yarns doesn't twist very large balls, so lots of ends to deal with. If I only want to twist two colours I find the best way is to use a ball winder to wind a large ball of each, and then rewind them together taking the inside end from one ball with the outside end of the other. In this way an extra twist is introduced to the ball of yarn and helps make an even mix. And obviously on the same principal three or even four colours in some yarns can be twisted to make a really heavyweight yarn - if your ball winder has sufficien capacity.


----------



## Birgitte

You can use a "D025 - TWISTING YARN STACK" I have one and i works great. 

I bought it at www.haguedirect.co.uk 
They also sell yarn twisters.


----------



## mainelynn

I found at a yard sale those things the young girls use to twist their hair with great to twist yarns, does a fantasic job it maybe you might find one in stores yet not sure.


----------



## dolores angleton

You are a genius. I have tried twisting together yarns for years butnever mixed even. Got one color or the other on top. Never thought about one from the inside and one from the outside on the final wind.THANK YOU.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin

I use the old 4 pot/pan stand......one cone on each of the "shelves" threading the yarns up through the cones above, looks just like the yarn stack above BUT works great and cost me nothing!


----------



## Birgitte

I have tried with pots to - but it is difficult with large cones, there has to be some space around.


----------



## Celt Knitter

I have the Kriskrafter one, but the twist is too loose for what I want. If I'm hand knitting, I've found that an ordinary yarn winder works just as well and is cheaper. I have a jumbo winder I bought off E-bay and it was almost half the price and is far more robust because it is mostly metal. The yarn twister was not useful for machine knitting at all. I put 2 cones on a lazy susan on the floor under the machine and that was as good if not better. It would probably work with an ordinary yarn winder as well.(quote=Phyllis Wright]Does anyone use a Yarn Twister? I've heard of one by Kriskrafter, does anyone know if it really twists the yarn so that you can knit a tweedy effect? I have LOTS of cone yarns which I am now hand knitting and think one of these would help. Any info would be helpful, thank you.[/quote]


----------



## Phyllis Wright

Thanks for all your ideas ladies. Celt Knitter, I really like your idea of putting multiple cones on a lazy susan. I have a large regular wool winder and this would probably twist the yarn together as I wind them on the reg. winder. I'll have to find a lazy susan and give it a try. I've tried putting the yarns up through each other, but as I don't have cones to keep the yarn on, it pulls it up from the middle and gets all knotted up.


----------



## Celt Knitter

Can you post a photo? I've never seen one. Thanks.


mainelynn said:


> I found at a yard sale those things the young girls use to twist their hair with great to twist yarns, does a fantasic job it maybe you might find one in stores yet not sure.


----------



## Celt Knitter

If you have an IKEA near you, you'll find one, and they're usually cheap. I've seen them in thrift stores as well.


Phyllis Wright said:


> Thanks for all your ideas ladies. Celt Knitter, I really like your idea of putting multiple cones on a lazy susan. I have a large regular wool winder and this would probably twist the yarn together as I wind them on the reg. winder. I'll have to find a lazy susan and give it a try. I've tried putting the yarns up through each other, but as I don't have cones to keep the yarn on, it pulls it up from the middle and gets all knotted up.


----------



## Phyllis Wright

When you put the cones of yarn on the lazy susan, does the yarns pulling off the cones automatically make the lazy susan turn around? I imagine this is what makes the yarns twist and suppose you could put as many cones on the lazy susan as will fit?
Thanks.


----------



## Gill Marple

Hello I have a twisting yarn stack and it works very well using fine yarn to get a tweed effect. Last year I made a very nice red and cream jacket with single ply wool.


----------



## Phyllis Wright

Gill Marple said:


> Hello I have a twisting yarn stack and it works very well using fine yarn to get a tweed effect. Last year I made a very nice red and cream jacket with single ply wool.


Gill, can you explain how this works please and where you got it from? thank you


----------



## Celt Knitter

Phyllis....you get it from here. I haven't seen it in the US.


Phyllis Wright said:


> Gill Marple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I have a twisting yarn stack and it works very well using fine yarn to get a tweed effect. Last year I made a very nice red and cream jacket with single ply wool.
> 
> 
> 
> Gill, can you explain how this works please and where you got it from? thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Phyllis Wright

I think I have now given up the idea of getting something to twist the yarns together. It doesn't appear that anything works all that well. :-( but thanks for all the help and info.


----------



## lottyman

Hello Phyllis 
The yarn twister you seek is available from B. Hague of Nottingham in the UK they ship world wide and their product although pricey is excellent quality and works really well Take a look on http:// haguedirect.co.uk


----------

